# FIRExpo 2011 Moves to the "Twin Towers" Doubletree in Orlando!



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Repticon is thrilled to announce that the FIRExpo 2011 has found a new home, The Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando, known to reptile expo veterans as "The Twin Towers!"

This fantastic venue offers a world-class exhibit hall, the Universal Center, as well as top quality accommodations for FIRExpo exhibitors and guests. The Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando will be offering FIRExpo guests an event rate of $99 per night when booked with the FIRExpo event code (TBA later this week.) Special discount passes to the Universal family of theme parks will also be available to FIRExpo exhibitors and guests, details to be announced shortly.

For years Repticon guests and exhibitors have asked for the return of an expo to this venue that was the backdrop for the birth of the reptile expo industry. Repticon has listened, and we are thrilled to bring our premier Florida show, the Florida International Reptile Expo, to the place where it all began.

In the coming weeks, watch Repticon.com for updates on seminars, educational content, benefits auctions, and "after hours" content that will be part of FIRExpo 2011.

VIP passes are on sale now through Repticon.com, and limited vendor space is still available. Make plans to join us for what promises to be a truly special weekend as Repticon FIRE & ICE kicks off with the FIRExpo on September 17-18 at the Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal!

For more info on FIRExpo 2011 click here​


----------



## carnold (Aug 7, 2011)

I just got my first tank going and was wondering if anyone had any luecameals or tincs that they were going to be selling at the event, ill be there sun. looking for a pair or trio of frogs. thanks


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

carnold said:


> I just got my first tank going and was wondering if anyone had any luecameals or tincs that they were going to be selling at the event, ill be there sun. looking for a pair or trio of frogs. thanks


I should have an assortment of tincs and auratus there with a friend of mine. Check with me a few days before show for table # if you don't see it posted here, Bill


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will have Dart frogs at the show on Sunday. They will be at the Turtle and Tortoise Society tables, Bill Murray(not the comedian) will have them.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

For anyone coming to the show on Sat. I will have some frogs for sale/trade if interested.

Cobalt tinctorius {Unrelated parents} (2-4 months of age)
Powder Blue tinctorius {F1 from '97 imports} (3-5 months of age)
Santa Isabel anthonyi {'08 SNDF German imports} (3-5 months of age)
Saposoa Ameerega bassleri {F2 from INIBICO/Tor Linbo} (4-5 months of age)


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> I will have Dart frogs at the show on Sunday. They will be at the Turtle and Tortoise Society tables, Bill Murray(not the comedian) will have them.


It looks like Frogs will be there Sat Too!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody going to have some pumilio available?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

There should be a couple of vendors with FR/WCs.



Bonobo said:


> Anybody going to have some pumilio available?


----------



## Drakon (Aug 24, 2009)

Went today (Saturday) to buy some new frogs and there was a pretty weak showing today. I found some but just wanted to look at some more choices before I decided. I think a friend of yours was selling plants Bill and had frogs but said you would be there tomorrow. Too bad I picked the wrong day to go. there was a girl in front of me with the same problem too. Oh well.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry about that, the vendor whose table they were at forgot his permit, he will have it tomorrow, therefore frogs are available Sunday.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

What kind of stuff are you going to have available tomorrow?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Bill will have....
Azureus, Citros, Cobalts, Matechos, Yellowbacks, Pan. G&B auratus, Sips, Leucs....I think thats all of them.


----------

